# Bear Stabilizer



## kensbait (Nov 14, 2004)

Std AMO 5/16" thread.


----------



## Harp4430 (Dec 16, 2008)

???


----------



## Harp4430 (Dec 16, 2008)

???!


----------



## Spinrgy (Dec 25, 2008)

???


----------



## ckruse (Dec 27, 2008)

If it has the vinyl cover with it, be prepared to shell out some green!  CKruse


----------

